
CV Dazzle: Camouflage from Face Detection - pizza
https://cvdazzle.com/
======
bendbro
I haven't seen this in science fiction before. That's exciting.

~~~
eggy
Reminds me of similar looks I saw around 8th St. and CBGBs in the 80s. I'm
pretty sure they wouldn't fool thermal imagers, and other imaging
technologies, but it's a start. I'm not going out looking like that though ;)

------
urbannomad
Relevant:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bRScmwXJ4s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bRScmwXJ4s)

It's a presentation from Defcon 18 about the capabilities and limitations of
facial recognition.

